# Texas Cubing Club



## gruuby (Apr 3, 2019)

This is a thread for cubers in Texas!


----------



## Señor J (Apr 3, 2019)

Where in TX are you? Fort Worth, TX here. We just had a comp last weekend.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Apr 3, 2019)

If you want to meet up with other cubers in Texas, we have lots of competitions. Just off the top of my head, there is one in Houston in July, and one Im co-organizing in Frisco in late April (Its a 2 day comp!), and probably several more that haven't been announced yet. In Dallas, there are many opportunities to meet up with cubers in competitions!


----------



## gruuby (Apr 4, 2019)

ill be going to CubingUSA southern champs


----------



## gruuby (Apr 4, 2019)

I just don't go to competitions a lot so I would like to talk with cubers in my area. (btw I'm in north east dallas)


----------



## PugCuber (May 30, 2019)

Nuuk cuber said:


> ill be going to CubingUSA southern champs


I’m going as well! What events?
For me it’s everything but BigBLD and MultiBLD.
You?


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey I’m from the Houston area and I want to start a team at my middle school I was wondering if y’all had any ideas


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 17, 2020)

Ty Of the houston area said:


> Hey I’m from the Houston area and I want to start a team at my middle school I was wondering if y’all had any ideas


First, thanks for bumping a thread that’s been inactive for over 7.5 months, and second, Try to get one of your teachers to sponsor your club. I’m planning on doing something similar in my sophomore year. (I’m a freshman now.)


----------



## gruuby (Jan 18, 2020)

ayy freshman gang.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 18, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> ayy freshman gang.


freshman
gang


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 18, 2020)

You guys are gang members? Now I’m scared lol.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 19, 2020)

Le spook


----------



## Avvvi Cuber (Apr 3, 2020)

Trexrush1 said:


> If you want to meet up with other cubers in Texas, we have lots of competitions. Just off the top of my head, there is one in Houston in July, and one Im co-organizing in Frisco in late April (Its a 2 day comp!), and probably several more that haven't been announced yet. In Dallas, there are many opportunities to meet up with cubers in competitions!


Which is the one in July?? what's it called?


----------



## gruuby (Apr 3, 2020)

That was last year


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Avvvi Cuber said:


> Which is the one in July?? what's it called?


There’s a lot of comps in Texas, not sure about Houston though 





Competitions | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Bump @ProStar


----------



## gruuby (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm going to Southern Championship 2020 in Fort Worth


----------



## ptf606 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm signed up for Southern but do you guys think that it will be cancelled?


----------



## gruuby (Apr 11, 2020)

It's on the verge of cancelation


----------



## SomeKid2369 (May 22, 2020)

I live in Lubbock _/\(;-/\_ oof


----------



## SomeKid2369 (May 22, 2020)

SomeKid2369 said:


> I live in Lubbock _/\(;-/\_ oof


idk how the emoji got there...


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (May 22, 2020)

PugCuber said:


> First, thanks for bumping a thread that’s been inactive for over 7.5 months, and second, Try to get one of your teachers to sponsor your club. I’m planning on doing something similar in my sophomore year. (I’m a freshman now.)


im not going to lie i had no clue if anyone would respond but i have tried to get a sponser but the school i go to isnt the one with kids like me there are only 3 of us that i know of and only one of the other students are kinda wanting to try to pull this off


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (May 22, 2020)

i live in a little town called waller outside of houston
nothing ever happens here


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (May 22, 2020)

if anyone want to zoom or something here in a week or two let me know and i can try to set one up and we can share are speeds and stuff


----------



## RiSha (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm in a dallas suburb


----------

